#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Текст практики на Ченрези от ламы Оле Нидала

## Ридонлиев

Приветствую!

Во время одной из трансляций в этом году лама Оле гворил, что в тексте ошибка и на это ему указал Шераб Гьялцен. Лама Оле так и говорил, что просит извинения у Будд. :Smilie:  Я не слышал трансляцию с самого начала, поэтому не знаю, о чем речь. Участник Нехе когда то уже писал о расхождениях  здесь 
Я выполняю практику по тексту, который издал "Алмазный Путь" в 2005 году.
Кто знает, появлялся ли в этом году обновленный текст практики и как мы ее делаем на данный момент "официально"?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Рекомендации одного из верховных держателей Кагью:
http://www.bodhipathkch.org/curricul...osen_practices

----------


## Ридонлиев

Алдын Хадыс, Вы из Bodhi Path? 
В тексте по ссылке упоминается:
_"Receive the Avalokiteshvara Gomlung of the Thangtong Gyalpo tradition and study the commentary written by the 15th Karmapa. "_
 Как я понимаю, это та же передача, что и у нас. Эти самые коментарии Кармапы XV есть ли в Сети?

----------


## Нихираш

Еще у ОН был *весьма* краткий вариант медитации на Ченрези, он был напечатан в одной из его книг. 

http://buddhism.org.ru/buddha_love/25.html#.VCZu9nV_tUs

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Алдын Хадыс, Вы из Bodhi Path? 
> В тексте по ссылке упоминается:
> _"Receive the Avalokiteshvara Gomlung of the Thangtong Gyalpo tradition and study the commentary written by the 15th Karmapa. "_
>  Как я понимаю, это та же передача, что и у нас. Эти самые коментарии Кармапы XV есть ли в Сети?


15 Karmapa, Kakyab Dorje, “The Continuous Rain of Benefit to Beings" -- в сети наверно есть.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Обратите внимание на предшествующие перед применением садханы сопутственные практики. Упражнения по стабилизации ума и пр. Иначе без овладевания основами медитации все остальное уже не будет иметь никакого значения, так как состояния медитативных практик не будут достигнуты. Ну и все остальные по возможности рекомендации от коренного гуру Кармапы.

----------


## Нихираш

Не знаю насколько старый у меня вариант текст медитации на Ченрези, но не могу найти принципиальных отличий от, допустим, от некоторых вариантов школы Гелуг. Хотя возможно не там ищу. Есть некоторые отличия,но не больше, чем, в принципе, отличия между передачами. 

Мне кажется, что вполне себе допустимый вариант практики. Возможно, как будут(_и если будут_) исправленные тексты - смогу отличия отметить

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Еще у ОН был *весьма* краткий вариант медитации на Ченрези, он был напечатан в одной из его книг. 
> 
> http://buddhism.org.ru/buddha_love/25.html#.VCZu9nV_tUs


Да, был такой вариант.

----------


## Ридонлиев

> 15 Karmapa, Kakyab Dorje, “The Continuous Rain of Benefit to Beings" -- в сети наверно есть.


Нет. В бумажном виде в продаже то же нет.



> Обратите внимание на предшествующие перед применением садханы сопутственные практики. Упражнения по стабилизации ума и пр. Иначе без овладевания основами медитации все остальное уже не будет иметь никакого значения, так как состояния медитативных практик не будут достигнуты. Ну и все остальные по возможности рекомендации от коренного гуру Кармапы.


Алдын Хадыс, сейчас делаю так, как было сказано моим ламой мне лично. Сейчас его увидеть не могу, а мылом писать не хочется, так как вопрос не настолько срочный.

Во, идея - спросить ламы во время трансляции в чате DWBN. Курс в Берлине как раз сегодня начинается.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Нет. В бумажном виде в продаже то же нет.
> 
> Алдын Хадыс, сейчас делаю так, как было сказано моим ламой мне лично. Сейчас его увидеть не могу, а мылом писать не хочется, так как вопрос не настолько срочный.
> 
> Во, идея - спросить ламы во время трансляции в чате DWBN. Курс в Берлине как раз сегодня начинается.


Sadhana & Commentary
*Translated under the guidance of Shamar Rinpoché*
by Pamela Gayle White

Includes *The Practice Text Extending Throughout Space for the Benefit of Beings by Tangtong Gyalpo and The Commentary Continual Rain for the Benefit of Beings by Khakhyab Dorjé, the 15th Karmapa.*

Practice Text is presented in Tibetan, English Transliteration and in English. Commentary is presented in English.

From the Introduction:
"As one of the Buddha Shakyamuni's eight close disciples, Chenrezig— Avalokiteshvara in Sanskrit— was present when the Buddha gave teachings on the Bodhisattvayana.

Chenrezig is a tenth bhumi bodhisattva: one whose realization is so luminous and complete that he is endowed with all of the qualities of a Buddha and could be considered fully enlightened. His vow is to remain in samsara until all beings have been freed from the agony and confusion of cyclic existence...

The meditation-recitation of four-armed Chenrezig given here is a particularly effective practice method for human beings. Its lineage originates with the 15th century Tibetan mahasiddha Tangtong Gyalpo, who was Chenrezig himself in human form. It belongs to the "gom-loung" class, meaning that we may engage in the practice without having first received an empowerment. Though it is quite accessible and easy to follow, this concise form of the Chenrezig meditation-recitation can ultimately lead to the same deep realization and results as far more elaborate Chenrezig practices."

http://bodhipathstore.org/chenrezig.html

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Опережая ваш следующий вопрос о том, что есть ли руссифицированная версия данной садханы, отвечу, что я не в курсе, но можете обратиться в местные отделения Bodhi Path, координаты которых вы можете найти на данном сайте или сразу воспользоваться услугой по вышеуказанной ссылке.  :Wink:

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Опережая ваш следующий вопрос...


Мой следующий вопрос о другом - какой бы мне был бы прок от текста самой садханы?
И еще один мой вопрос будет повтором, т. к. ответа не получил



> Алдын Хадыс, Вы из Bodhi Path?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Мой следующий вопрос о другом - какой бы мне был бы прок от текста самой садханы?
> И еще один мой вопрос будет повтором, т. к. ответа не получил


Ответ на ваш вопрос заключается в самом первом посте данной темы. Ответом на второй вопрос являются все те ответы, которые вам мною были даны. Надеюсь, что мне удалось в чем то вам помочь. Желаю успехов.

----------


## Ридонлиев

_Я: "Кто знает, появлялся ли в этом году обновленный текст практики и как мы ее делаем на данный момент "официально"?





 Сообщение от Алдын Хадыс


Ответ на ваш вопрос заключается в самом первом посте данной темы.


_ Из этого следует, что Ваши сообщения бесполезны, в силу того, что ответ был дан не в них, а в моем же собственном сообщении как топикстартера.  

Я дважды задал закрытый вопрос,



> Алдын Хадыс, Вы из Bodhi Path?


  подразумевающий да/нет, в первый раз вопрос был проигнорирован, во второй получен пространный ответ:



> Ответом на второй вопрос являются все те ответы, которые вам мною были даны.


 из которого так и не ясно, то о чем я спросил. По каким то неназванным причинам, Вы приводите ссылки на Bodhi Path, при этом явно не признавая принадлежность к этой организации. Ок.
 Зато Вы развернуто отвечаете на вопрос, который я не задавал и задавать не собирался.

Словом, мы чудесно пообщались, спасибо за общение, пишите еще!

----------


## Нихираш

> Во, идея - спросить ламы во время трансляции в чате DWBN. Курс в Берлине как раз сегодня начинается.


Узнайте и ответ сюда напишите(или в личку)

А по поводу Пути Бодхи. Является участник его членом или нет - по моему дело десятое. 

Я дикий противник междоусобиц между школами буддизма и споров о том, чья линия передачи прямее, а уж тем более глупы споры между организациями представляющими вроде как одну школу. Если человек посчитал должным не говорить относится он к этой организации или нет - то это ИМХО его право. 

Да, а я в КК АП.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> _Я: "Кто знает, появлялся ли в этом году обновленный текст практики и как мы ее делаем на данный момент "официально"?
> 
> _ Из этого следует, что Ваши сообщения бесполезны, в силу того, что ответ был дан не в них, а в моем же собственном сообщении как топикстартера.  
> 
> Я дважды задал закрытый вопрос,
> 
>   подразумевающий да/нет, в первый раз вопрос был проигнорирован, во второй получен пространный ответ:
>  из которого так и не ясно, то о чем я спросил. По каким то неназванным причинам, Вы приводите ссылки на Bodhi Path, при этом явно не признавая принадлежность к этой организации. Ок.
>  Зато Вы развернуто отвечаете на вопрос, который я не задавал и задавать не собирался.
> ...


Вы по моему усомнились в правильности делаемой вами садханы и спросили как она выглядит в оригинале. Я постарался вам ответить достаточно развернуто, касательно не только букв, слов, но и самого подхода в genue Kagyu от одного держателя линии. А что вы обиделись я не понимаю. Про Бодхи Путь у вас вообще вопрос к чему? Попахивает сектанством, вы меня извините, но официиальнее и от первоисточника с комментариями от Кармапы и Шамарпы...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Узнайте и ответ сюда напишите(или в личку)
> 
> А по поводу Пути Бодхи. Является участник его членом или нет - по моему дело десятое. 
> 
> Я дикий противник междоусобиц между школами буддизма и споров о том, чья линия передачи прямее, а уж тем более глупы споры между организациями представляющими вроде как одну школу. Если человек посчитал должным не говорить относится он к этой организации или нет - то это ИМХО его право. 
> 
> Да, а я в КК АП.


Какими школами вы о чем? Нам делить то и нечего. Я взялся отвечать на вопрос, так как вопрос был не отвечен в разумные сроки, да и причем начал отвечать издалека со ссылкой на первооснову. АП КК это же тот же Камцанг Кагью, только с подходом Ваджраяны, причем в рекомендациях есть указание как делать и для ваджраянистов в оригинальном стиле Кагью от главы Кагью как это делалось во все времена. Поэтому я только за взаимопонимание, мир и дружбу.

----------


## Нихираш

> Какими школами вы о чем?


Я, в общем, сказал, о том, что тут и пошла движуха о сектанстве. Не совсем в вашу сторону было замечатние. 
Просто настойчивый вопрос о принадлежности Вас к определенной организации меня натолкнул на это замечание.

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Вы по-моему усомнились в правильности делаемой вами садханы и спросили как она выглядит в оригинале.


Это по-вашему. Сомнений не было, тексты меняются периодически. Как делал лет десять по прежнему тексту, так и делаю.



> Я постарался вам ответить достаточно развернуто, касательно не только букв, слов, но и самого подхода в genue Kagyu от одного держателя линии.


Ну Вы бы не держали всё в себе, не начинали издалека, а так сразу и сказали, прямо в первом своём посте темы, кто тут сектант и какое Kagyu является genue, а какое – нет. 



> А что вы обиделись я не понимаю.


Тема доставляет, так что пишите ещё.



> Про Бодхи Путь у вас вообще вопрос к чему?


Как к чему?
За лет 15 как я общаюсь на форумах, еще ни разу не встречал такого, чтобы человек отказывался мне назвать организацию или направление (буддист он или нет) к которому он имеет отношение. В дискуссиях, которых я не принимал участия, подобное видел. И как правило, это были ученики какого-нибудь "гуру из Бобруйска".
Мы общаемся в интернете и мне доподлинно не известно по поводу пола, возраста или школы буддизма моего собеседника. Если это нельзя сделать исходя из сообщений или профиля на форуме, во избежание недоразумений, я спрашиваю прямо. Если в ответ на вопрос собеседник ведет себя как красна девица «я не такая, я жду трамвая» - он становится нежедательным для общения со мной, потому что далее начнутся и другие странности. 
Вот и пример в этом топике. 

До этого сообщения я не сделал ни одного оценочного суждения в отношении собеседников или школ буддизма (их собственных или иных), я так же не сделал и каких-либо высказываний о Дхарме.
Единственное, что сделал – спросил конкретный текст определеннойорганизации и дважды спросил, имеет ли отношение автор к школе, текст которой зачем-то советует. Поскольку Bodhi Path не бойцовский клуб и не тайный орден, принадлежность к которому отрицается, делаю вывод, что он там не состоит. Тогда тем более не понятно, чего ради он советует мне текст из Пути Бодхи, ведь речь шла о другом и уж совсем странным мне теперь кажется собеседник, который в ответ на обычный вопрос, начинает обвинять меня в сектантстве.
А ведь мое желание точно узнать традицию собеседника вполне в духе этого форума:

Короче говоря, Алдын Хадыс, Вы бы уж не сдерживались, сразу с первого моего сообщения рубанули правду-матку по поводу моей организации. Чего то иного от Вас и не ожидалось, )



> Я, в общем, сказал, о том, что тут и пошла движуха о сектантстве. Не совсем в вашу сторону было замечание.
> Просто настойчивый вопрос о принадлежности Вас к определенной организации меня натолкнул на это замечание.


С чего бы вдруг? Просто тогда Вы находитесь на изначально сектантском форуме, скриншот на профиль я давал, а при регистрации Вы видели это:

Это то же было сектантство?

Вы еще пообщайтесь с Алдын Хадыс, узнаете что и Вы – не только сектант, но и, в духе Дворкиных-кураевых, еще и *необуддист*. Вы не читали его сообщения в других темах? Он молодец, долго держался, но всё равно прорвало. 



> Узнайте и ответ сюда напишите(или в личку)


Есть информация через личку, что нового варианта нет, так что делаю по-старому. 
На этом всё на данный момент.

----------


## Нихираш

> Вы еще пообщайтесь с Алдын Хадыс, узнаете что и Вы – не только сектант, но и, в духе Дворкиных-кураевых, еще и *необуддист*. Вы не читали его сообщения в других темах? Он молодец, долго держался, но всё равно прорвало.


Окей) 
Буду необуддистом-сектантом. 

А по поводу текстов, как и писал выше - сравнивал с гелугпинскими вариантами(попадалось несколько) и с одним из вариантов было прям очень близко.
Так же встречал и вариант, где мы не становимся формой Ченрези, а он оставался над нами на высоте вытянутой руки.

----------


## Нихираш

http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru...ykh-sushchestv

Возможно вам будет это интересно.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Весело у вас тут  :Big Grin:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Мой следующий вопрос о другом - какой бы мне был бы прок от текста самой садханы?


Никакого абсолютно прока для вас, действительно. Только вред... :Facepalm:  ОСЕНЬ

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Приветствую!
> 
> Во время одной из трансляций в этом году лама Оле гворил, что в тексте ошибка и на это ему указал Шераб Гьялцен. Лама Оле так и говорил, что просит извинения у Будд. Я не слышал трансляцию с самого начала, поэтому не знаю, о чем речь. Участник Нехе когда то уже писал о расхождениях  здесь 
> Я выполняю практику по тексту, который издал "Алмазный Путь" в 2005 году.
> Кто знает, появлялся ли в этом году обновленный текст практики и как мы ее делаем на данный момент "официально"?


 Я не знаю как там у вас в АП официально...

----------


## Ридонлиев

> http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru...ykh-sushchestv
> 
> Возможно вам будет это интересно.


Честно говоря, нет. Смысл то какой? Садхан можно всяких накачать, может, наш с Вами своеобразный собеседник из неизвестной  организации так и делает. Только зачем? какой прок от текстов без передачи? 
Коментарии к практикам могут быть полезны, поскольку могут иметь общие места с разными вариантами одной практики. 
Сейчас такое время, что в инете можно найти тексты практик на гневных защитников без цензуры, с мантрами действия и так далее - только какой смысл  в тексте без полномочий на практику?

----------

